
Stop Blaming America’s Poor for Their Poverty - buck4roo
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2019-07-30/u-s-economy-personal-bad-behavior-isn-t-what-causes-poverty
======
grzm
6 days ago, 296 points, over 300 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20569920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20569920)

------
coolspaz
This article spent 90% on telling me the problem and the last few words
telling me the solution...Which is more social programs.

~~~
commandlinefan
... which is more wealth redistribution.

~~~
ObscureMind
... Wealth redistribution is essentially theft, no matter how much you like it

Start Blaming America's Poverty for the size of its government.

~~~
zbyte64
The government literally puts its name on the money it prints.

